# five brothers (RUSH)



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

seems all order I get from them now a days are all rush orders! If I get order say on the 15th it`s due on the 16th!


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

SG often sends me order due on the 15th, when it's already the 16th hahaha


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

consider yourself lucky, they gave you a day. We've been getting tons of orders for "meet sheriff for eviction on 3/10" and its due 3/8


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

same here all rush intial secure due in 24 hours. They either fired or contractor quit in my area because half the orders have been no charge orders. Kinda feel bad for thr guy but not bad enough to do it for free


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Ate you getting the $165.00 24 hour rush fee?


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

npm said:


> same here all rush intial secure due in 24 hours. They either fired or contractor quit in my area because half the orders have been no charge orders. Kinda feel bad for thr guy but not bad enough to do it for free


Are they sending you no charge on property u haven`t been too?:blink:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Ate you getting the $165.00 24 hour rush fee?


 Nope!

But I did get this memo today addressing late work orders and how completion date are not a suggestion but a requirement or something kind lost interested in reading it!
Was needing to get around to uploading a 24 rush that was due on the 16th, did it today and it was still there wow!!!!!!!!! know how long it would take to upload!
oh memo said to contact them if cannot complete by due date! Well let’s see here I got work order some time Friday, but didn`t see e-mail til that night if I would have sent an email to my coordinator asking it to be resign because I would be able to do till Monday they would have seen the e-mail till Monday morning! What a bunch of dumb asses!
:furious:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Nope!
> 
> But I did get this memo today addressing late work orders and how completion date are not a suggestion but a requirement or something kind lost interested in reading it!
> Was needing to get around to uploading a 24 rush that was due on the 16th, did it today and it was still there wow!!!!!!!!! know how long it would take to upload!
> ...



You sound like an employee, not a subcontractor. Send those e-mails to your state dept. of labor and industry. You'll be surprised at the response.....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I believe every order we ever recieved from Five Brothers or Safeguard was a "Rush". FAS was a "Please rush".


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I think I have said this before ! It`s like they all think I`m just sitting around waiting for them to send an work order so I`ll have something to do! If I`m already to that point ,i`m close to going out of business!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Magnum305 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wannabe said:


> Ate you getting the $165.00 24 hour rush fee?


Hell no and if you are getting this amount, please share...........:whistling2:


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Are they sending you no charge on property u haven`t been too?:blink:


Yes but I get paid because they're backcharging the other guy. It sucks because I have to bid everything there plus call and ask where is the item or damage(s). I just picked up preservation work from them. I was doing inspections for a few months before.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Magnum305 said:


> Hell no and if you are getting this amount, please share...........:whistling2:


Yes we got the emergency 24 rush fee. How fo you get this? You tell them thats your charge.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I said, "I have yet to meet one your 48 hour deadlines and have no intentions of starting now. My proposal says one week and that is how long it is going to take."


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd get that 24 hr rush except that 12 of the 24 was already gone by the time they'd issue the W/O. 


I'd call and tell them the same thing already mentioned, we schedule work as a first come first serve basis, and your next available time for this 2 day job is next week beginning on Wed.
Never once had any W/Os reassigned because of it.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

for the short period of time we did stuff for them, I received 2 no charge in the first 5 orders, I just called and said I want X amount and I got it.

Then came the one order we supposedly missed and wanted that done for free-thats when I pulled the plug but there was alot more crap involved that set me off:blink:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

love the e-mailing asking photos sent ! Looks like there is mold on wall! I swear they see mold everywere! oh it was lent from dryer on the wall!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> love the e-mailing asking photos sent ! Looks like there is mold on wall! I swear they see mold everywere! oh it was lent from dryer on the wall!



Got that on nearly EVERY work order. Lint looks like mold to them i guess.....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

ANY excuse to force a contractor to return to the property free of charge. 

I had one that some weird spots showed up on the walls thanks to the flash that were not visible to the naked eye and to a non flash pic. 
They about lost their minds over that one.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

BPWY said:


> ANY excuse to force a contractor to return to the property free of charge.
> 
> I had one that some weird spots showed up on the walls thanks to the flash that were not visible to the naked eye and to a non flash pic.
> They about lost their minds over that one.


report that the house is haunted and it will cost $10,000 to have a priest do an exorcism. :innocent:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> report that the house is haunted and it will cost $10,000 to have a priest do an exorcism. :innocent:


I love it!!!! Hahaha

We did a house for FAS in Utah. I swear the house was haunted. My wife saw a lady disappear right in front of her eyes. I would hear strange noises when there by myself. Doors open that we're previously locked etc.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Just asked for a 150 rush fee. Will see what they say.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I had a rural location that being inside the house would really make me nervous. 

Out in the yard not as bad.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> ANY excuse to force a contractor to return to the property free of charge.
> 
> They will tell they aren`t charging customer ,but think there full of ****! I think they have us do it for free then charge the customer! Just think of the lawsuit if this was ever proved!


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

That sounds true to me....so how do u invoice 150.00 rush fee
do u have to ask for it..


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

is ghost eradication a potential line item for the future ? and if so what are the charge back ramifications the ghost is gone but has been replaced by a poltergeist and we currently arent " tooled " for removal of same , will bid as a courtesy ? or we only do catholic Exorcism and this ghost is obviously a protestant and we arent equipped ???????????


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Got too love it! Got a ruch order to replace a missing lock box on property! only problem is I reported missing on 3/5/2013! talk about getting your head out of your a**!!!!:whistling2:


----------

